# Boston first push?



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

Im going to guess 12 10 09. What say you?


----------



## sir spaniourd (Jan 7, 2005)

in 5 days, so it means right after Thanksgiving! Boston would see around 4"


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

Im saying Black Friday also :waving:

Hopefully..


----------



## TurbDies2500 (Oct 15, 2007)

I think thats a stretch.


----------



## mycirus (Dec 6, 2008)

Ill give it another week. 17th.


----------



## TommyMac (Nov 20, 2009)

You watch "Christmas Eve" there will be a wicked blizzard

Tom


----------



## Deco (Nov 14, 2009)

in phila pa too ? last ChristX storm we seen was 1966 . i dont mind working , especially if it's worth it payup


----------



## H20-32 (Feb 11, 2007)

Iam thinking the 12th of Dec.


----------



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

Mother nature loves to work us the worst night of the year, new years eve!


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

lawn king;875681 said:


> Mother nature loves to work us the worst night of the year, new years eve!


10-4 I remember that last year I almost hit 3 people walking


----------



## dellwas (Oct 16, 2005)

They're calling for snow up here in Nova Scotia next Wed/Thurs., according to the local 7 day forecast. Coming up the coast, so I'd say you guys will get nailed on Tuesday if it's true.


----------



## dlnimsy (Dec 28, 2006)

dellwas;878501 said:


> They're calling for snow up here in Nova Scotia next Wed/Thurs., according to the local 7 day forecast. Coming up the coast, so I'd say you guys will get nailed on Tuesday if it's true.


I see your not far from Oak island. Ever been there? Anything happening there. My sister in law lives in kentville and the in laws in willowdale.


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

New guess, Im gonna say December 7th.


----------



## 04chevy2500 (Oct 7, 2009)

i think that it wont be until around christmas/new yrs. probably 12-27-09


----------

